# Oh no



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I am invited to a baby shower on Saturday. Before the shower was planned I had decided to make a BSJ as a pullover for the baby. I called grandma-to-be and she said that they would prefer to have a pullover rather than the jacket. She told me the only downside was that they prefer it be black. :shock: I did make it, and it's as cute as a baby pullover in all black can be. I also had time to make a hat, too. 

They are cute, but, not work I am excited about. Anyone else have to make something in a color they weren't happy with


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

What kind of people are they to put a newborn baby in black. I don't think I would want to do it.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Awful - to put a baby to be in BLACK!

Parents must be Gothic, nose rings, pierced ears and the like! .

Hope I am wrong.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

What kind of people want to put a newborn in a pull over??? That sounds frustrating to me.

There are things we make because we like them and things we make for others because of what they like. You did what was asked. Hopefully they will like it and use it. I recently finished a sweater for my son that I hated. He loved it, it was his choice. It was for him, he was happy, that is what mattered.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

my thoughts exactly then get picky about what they want and don't want i would have refused
at least you got it done have fun at the shower


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

fisherwoman said:


> Awful - to put a baby to be in BLACK!
> 
> Parents must be Gothic, nose rings, pierced ears and the like! .
> 
> ...


I know some very nice, down to earth people with body art. They would not force it on their children. I would never do it to myself but that is their choice. I would put a newborn in a black sweater with a red onsie and jeans.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Navy blue, ok. Black??


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you sure it's not a prank from your grandma?


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Black is very popular in the NICU... it is because prematures ( when their eyes open at around 34 weeks gestation) only see in black and white, and there is some difference of opinion among researchers exactly how long this limited vision persists. You will also see ( in the stores) an overwhelming array of black and white "visual stimulation" toys... books/ animals. posters....designed by vendors who found a new "hook" on which to hang their profits. So they advertise to the few soon to be parents whom they know will have heard about this stuff... esp older mothers who might have a little more spending power, and pretty soon you have a trend. There is very little support for the contention that newborn's vision is black and white only after about a month of age...so what is there to be gained by stimulating them in that way??? 
Still, it is better than seeing a baby dressed like a mini-kardashian......( sorry, not meant to offend. I want to see a child dressed like a child, not a short 18 year [email protected])


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.

God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep just finished an afghan for my son. He chose the pattern and the colors - black, gray and off-white.

I didn't like the pattern and the color.

BUT - I did learn a lot...so it's a trade-off.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Those little ruffled dresses for little girls that are basically black with a bit of white trim are some of the prettiest dresses ever. We see them around the holidays and I only wish I had a granddaughter to buy one for. Let's not be too harsh on black for babies. I mean -- why not?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I had to make an afghan in baby pink, which is not my favorite.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fergablu2/tiffany-lace-baby-blanket


----------



## knitty1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

knitted tuxedo with white front 'shirt' free pattern.

http://jaslamb.weebly.com/lil-tux-for-baby.html

much nicer, but as the parent requested this color you did an amazing job making it for them.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

They are decent people. I have not seen him have any tattoos. No piercings. They just seem to like to wear black. The "grandma" I mentioned is the baby's grandma- to- be, and no it's not a prank. 

The pullover is a spin on the BSJ, in Elizabeth Zimmerman's pattern. Actually, most people like it better. It isn't sewn all the way up to be a crew neck. Only partway, so it is open. Most folks prefer it because it's easier than fiddling with buttons. 

Keep in mind, I got into this because I OFFERED to make this before I knew about the shower. I also asked grandma-to-be if they would prefer a blanket. She knits too, and I didn't want to step on her toes. She is hubby's cousin. 

It would look cute with a red onesie!

These two are a bit odd. I hear all their furniture is black too. My grandma said there is a lid for every pot. Apparently this lid and pot are a perfect fit. 

Since the yarn had no variegation it was a real SOB to see the stitches to pick. I'll post pix after I block tomorrow. I still just look at it and go, "black for a baby, I must be getting old."


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Totally agree! And I for one am sick of pink for girls and blue for boys.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> ... Anyone else have to make something in a color they weren't happy with


Twice so far. 
My daughter saw the catalog and chose a kit for an Aran-style pullover ... in dark charcoal! All that work making bobbles and cables that are invisible except within arm's length! But she loves it and took it with her to Fresno, where she may never need its warmth.

The second time was recently. I'd (stupidly!) worn my just completed Pimpelliese to accompany my darling to visit his friend's house. The (very nice) wife was home. She loved my shawl and requested I make her one. She wouldn't hear of taking mine. No. She wanted the exact same pattern in ... black.  Black is bad enough, but fingering weight black??? Oy! I made it. I was not happy the whole while, but she's happy with it.

I'm now afraid to go out wearing anything I've knitted! Giving away things I've enjoyed making is fun. However, receiving off-the-cuff demands to knit things in colours I do not enjoy, that's off-putting. I never did like being a short-order-cook. |


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> I know some very nice, down to earth people with body art. They would not force it on their children. I would never do it to myself but that is their choice. I would put a newborn in a black sweater with a red onsie and jeans.


Me too. I actually HAVE put a newborn in that same outfit! A white onesie works, too


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Twice so far.
> My daughter saw the catalog and chose a kit for an Aran-style pullover ... in dark charcoal! All that work making bobbles and cables that are invisible except within arm's length! But she loves it and took it with her to Fresno, where she may never need its warmth.
> 
> The second time was recently. I'd (stupidly!) worn my just completed Pimpelliese to accompany my darling to visit his friend's house. The (very nice) wife was home. She loved my shawl and requested I make her one. She wouldn't hear of taking mine. No. She wanted the exact same pattern in ... black.  Black is bad enough, but fingering weight black??? Oy! I made it. I was not happy the whole while, but she's happy with it.
> ...


Jessica-Jean, maybe you need to learn how to say no. You're being way too nice if you make something for everyone who asks. When people ask me to make them stuff, I usually say I'm sorry, but I have way too many projects in the works to take orders for more. I'm like you, I love making gifts, but I hate "taking orders." It is a little uncomfortable to say no, but I've learned. When all I did was sew (pre-knitting days), people were always asking me to do alterations, and their stuff would sit on my sewing machine for weeks. I finally learned that people who asked me to make or alter things for them were usually just trying to get out of paying for it themselves. It was flattering to know they admired my work, but I got over the flattery real quick after doing so much for other people that I didn't have time for making what I wanted to make, either for myself or my family. It started taking all the fun out of my craft.

I hope I'm not pushing my opinion on you; that's not my intent. I just hate to see people being taken advantage of. You actually took the time and made the effort to learn a valuable skill, and I figure most people who ask others to make something for them are just too lazy to do the same. I personally wouldn't think of asking someone to make something for me without offering to pay a reasonable price for it, and I bet you wouldn't, either. :wink:

P.S. I do sometimes "take orders" for people for a price, but only if it's something I really want to do. Of course if it's family or someone I really care about, I make exceptions, but that's a different thing entirely. Maybe I sound selfish, but if it takes all the fun out of knitting or any other craft, what's the point? Plus, you should wear the things you knit proudly. You do great work!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I understand how you feel, I don't like working in pastels but lots of my friends and family request them. Not happy, but I love my people so I do it.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I've only knitted a few things in black. Can't imagine knitting a baby sweater in black. I guess I would have to think about that.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My daughter wanted black and white for one of her children. My friend knit a black and white swirl blanket. My daughter's comment at the shower, accompanied by a big smile: "Someone listened!" So moms know what they want, and babies do see black and white, as well as primary colors. The pastels we prefer are not really things that babies respond to.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

love black and white Checks....or black and white polka dots~ oN a baby! seems to be the new trend ...I like it!!!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


I love the way you think..... it would be a more peacefull world if we all tried a bit more xx


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Black is no different than the dark green, deep red and navy blue that we have put on babies for the past 50 years. At least they want "home made" work. Leave them do their own thing.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I find it disgusting that some extreamly closed minded people judge what a baby wears,so what if it's black.yes the parents are probly into alternative music ,but how dare anyone judged that.fisher women I feel very sad for you.why can't people wear what they like have baby's in black,have nose studs black hair and the like.im sorry your so narrow minded.ive got 14 tattoos.often dye my hair pink blue ,black what ever takes my fancy and have nose studs.if I had kids I'd dress them in black and gothic and rock you can get some fab baby clothes these days ilike that.i feel so angry that these people have been judged.go and learn some manors before you dare to upset anyone else.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> I find it disgusting that some extreamly closed minded people judge what a baby wears,so what if it's black.yes the parents are probly into alternative music ,but how dare anyone judged that.fisher women I feel very sad for you.why can't people wear what they like have baby's in black,have nose studs black hair and the like.im sorry your so narrow minded.ive got
> 
> 14 tattoos.often dye my hair pink blue ,black what ever takes my fancy and have nose studs.if I had kids I'd dress them in black and gothic and rock you can get some fab baby clothes these days ilike that.i feel so angry that these people have been judged.go and learn some manors before you dare to upset anyone else.


This is totally uncalled for and hardly demonstrates manners.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Words of wisdom. As long as they love their baby, provide for all of its needs and then some that baby will be fine.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it probably is a nice little black outfit which all girls need
enjoy the shower


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> I find it disgusting that some extreamly closed minded people judge what a baby wears,so what if it's black.yes the parents are probly into alternative music ,but how dare anyone judged that.fisher women I feel very sad for you.why can't people wear what they like have baby's in black,have nose studs black hair and the like.im sorry your so narrow minded.ive got 14 tattoos.often dye my hair pink blue ,black what ever takes my fancy and have nose studs.if I had kids I'd dress them in black and gothic and rock you can get some fab baby clothes these days ilike that.i feel so angry that these people have been judged.go and learn some manors before you dare to upset anyone else.


My, what an emotional response

:shock: :shock: 
Yes, people can be judgmental. I personally would not dress a baby in black, however that's what the parents wanted. I am making a baby blanket for my daughter's step grandchild. The colors I use(d) are very bright, so, no baby pastels here.
As long as tattoos are on YOUR body, I don't have a problem with it. 
Take a deep breath and dye your hair . :-D


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Strange choice But it is their choice their baby and you did ask.
So do as they ask. :thumbup:


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

When I told my BFF about this BSJ pullover she told me if it were for a girl I could put a ruffle on it in white, cream or pale pink, and it would Chanel-esque. That's why she's my BFf, she's smart!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Twice so far.
> My daughter saw the catalog and chose a kit for an Aran-style pullover ... in dark charcoal! All that work making bobbles and cables that are invisible except within arm's length! But she loves it and took it with her to Fresno, where she may never need its warmth.
> 
> The second time was recently. I'd (stupidly!) worn my just completed Pimpelliese to accompany my darling to visit his friend's house. The (very nice) wife was home. She loved my shawl and requested I make her one. She wouldn't hear of taking mine. No. She wanted the exact same pattern in ... black.  Black is bad enough, but fingering weight black??? Oy! I made it. I was not happy the whole while, but she's happy with it.
> ...


Those dark colors are so hard to see. You can't see your stitches at all. I'm with you there! I was about cross-eyed when it was over! I sure hope they like it.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean, that Pimpelliese is beautiful!!! Nice work!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Yay, DonnieK! I've been ostracized before due to my 'differences,' & I appreciate someone who stands up for others who are 'weird,' 'odd,' or 'not like us.' Thank you.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny to think of avoiding colors because of how stimulating they are for the baby... Babies don't really look at what they're wearing... We do!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny to think of avoiding colors because of how stimulating they are for the baby... Babies don't really look at what they're wearing... We do!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Black is not my first thought (or second!) when knitting for a baby, but I wouldn't mind black and white at all.
A mother I know insisted on no pastels, and especially no pinks for her baby daughter. Well, that baby, very early on, as soon as she was able to express herself at all, made it very clear that she _hated the tans, browns, grays, olives etc and preferred _pink. Passionately! Mom caved, and you never saw so much pink! Now the girl is willing to branch out color-wise, but absolutely refuses to wear dark or duke colors especially black. 
Anyway, I think a little black would not hurt.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh! Black for a baby? Wouldn't be my choice and I would have trouble working on it. Must have been difficult for you.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Not my preference for color, but if it's what they want.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

When my daughter was born 20 years ago one of DHs work colleagues in USA sent us a very colourful baby mat and a plain black velvet dress with just a tiny red rose on the yoke. To my utmost surprise, it looked wonderful on her, so I had to rethink my ideas about baby colours!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with Momo.
Childhood is so short. I believe in letting a child be a child until adulthood. They have the rest of their lives to be all "trendy" and nuts.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I would guess that whatever the family prefers is what you should make. Good luck.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Those dark colors are so hard to see. You can't see your stitches at all. I'm with you there! I was about cross-eyed when it was over! I sure hope they like it.


Having a hard time to believe JJ is afraid to wear her wonderful creations unless she's in a neighborhood where they'd be stolen right off her back... :|


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if black bothers us because it is the color of mourning, and we don't want any baby mourning. Pullovers are so hard to get on and off a baby, especially if they are sleeping. It is their baby, so what they want is what we give them. Good of you to do this for them.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

My only problem with this original post is that black is a devil to knit with! I applaud your efforts in getting the sweater finished. I remember the comments I got when I put youngest son in a red, white and navy blue babygro 38 years ago but he looked so cute in it. Also my Mam went nuts when I used some fluorescent orange yarn that I picked up for a song in a LYS that was closing down to make a cardigan for the baby (#4) that I was expecting. She looked lovely in it!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

MoMo said:


> Black is very popular in the NICU... it is because prematures ( when their eyes open at around 34 weeks gestation) only see in black and white, and there is some difference of opinion among researchers exactly how long this limited vision persists. You will also see ( in the stores) an overwhelming array of black and white "visual stimulation" toys... books/ animals. posters....designed by vendors who found a new "hook" on which to hang their profits. So they advertise to the few soon to be parents whom they know will have heard about this stuff... esp older mothers who might have a little more spending power, and pretty soon you have a trend. There is very little support for the contention that newborn's vision is black and white only after about a month of age...so what is there to be gained by stimulating them in that way???
> Still, it is better than seeing a baby dressed like a mini-kardashian......( sorry, not meant to offend. I want to see a child dressed like a child, not a short 18 year [email protected])


Here,here!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Black?! You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


I LOVE this attitude.......words of wisdom!


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

I have made items, by request, in green-not my favorite color! It was difficult to continue picking it up to work on. But, it was the color they chose and I had asked what color they wanted. What a relief it was to finally have that finished. I will not knit with orange, unless it is by request and I really, really love the person requesting.
Black is now a very popular color for all ages, goes with everything (except my skin coloring).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember when new Moms were putting their baby's in Red and every one was up in arms over that... let the parents raise their children how they see fit.. goodness knows not many of us did a great job of it either LOL but most seem to turn out ok..


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

This was very called for .why should people dare to judge orthers just becourse they dress differently.i care greatly about this.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry I just can not picture a baby in Black. I would think some cult . I have been plundering over this sence I read it..putting such a sweet innocent face in Black would be cruel.I do love colors that are not the traditional baby colors but black no way. If I had been asked that request I would have refused.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Black for a baby? Really?


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry but what's cruel about it? Shows the narrow minded ness of people that refuse to knit in black,I'm stunned about all of this.i always thought Americans were open minded people but I'm beging to think I was wrong and not only with this statement.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> I find it disgusting that some extreamly closed minded people judge what a baby wears,so what if it's black.yes the parents are probly into alternative music ,but how dare anyone judged that.fisher women I feel very sad for you.why can't people wear what they like have baby's in black,have nose studs black hair and the like.im sorry your so narrow minded.ive got 14 tattoos.often dye my hair pink blue ,black what ever takes my fancy and have nose studs.if I had kids I'd dress them in black and gothic and rock you can get some fab baby clothes these days ilike that.i feel so angry that these people have been judged.go and learn some manors before you dare to upset anyone else.


Wow, that kind of anger goes deeper than anything that was said here. If you're comfortable in your own skin, you wouldn't be so defensive.

Your post is the most judgmental one on the thread.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I would not make it. Black is too hard on my eyes.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh dear another annoying person,I'm very confident in my own skin and the way I dress and what music I listen to,I'm also very very happy to dress my god chrildren in black and anything differnt.what I'm not comfortable in ,is someone who dosent know these orther people yet feel they have the right to tell them how to live and what to dress there chrildren in.im a rocker I have friends that are gothic or punk or mods .im never ever enbassed how they dress or how they dress there chrildren what I'm disgusted with is orther peoples attitudes towards them I've seen people cross the road when we've walked up the road.and some narrow minded idiot has the right to tell me I'm not comfortable in my own skin.you don't know me and I hope well never meet becourse I'd hate to have closed minded friends.im not angry just utterly disgusted that in this day and age people are so sad and there tiny brains only work one way.its amazing if you opened it more what you'd find.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I am invited to a baby shower on Saturday. Before the shower was planned I had decided to make a BSJ as a pullover for the baby. I called grandma-to-be and she said that they would prefer to have a pullover rather than the jacket. She told me the only downside was that they prefer it be black. :shock: I did make it, and it's as cute as a baby pullover in all black can be. I also had time to make a hat, too.
> 
> They are cute, but, not work I am excited about. Anyone else have to make something in a color they weren't happy with


The baby for whom I made the sweater is now a grown man, but his Mom wanted the sweater in black. I had made her a maternity sweater in black with a mosaic design in electric blue, and we compromised in that I used a lighter blue and made the same mosaic for Tim's sweater. Seemed sort of goth to me, but the mom was a bit goth as it was.

Conversely, I don't particularly like knitting baby items in pastels. They seem a bit insipid to me. I prefer mid range shades that have more character in my eyes or else straight white.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I made a black cardigan for an Amish baby this year. it was so cute and the baby looked adorable in it.
All though the Amish do wear other colors on their babies, this family preferred a black cardigan for special occasions.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Yaaaaaaaay Donnie K
Hugs and God bless
GGGrandma


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Amen!!!!! And besides, I've seen one or two baby things in black and they are very sophisticated and lovely. Perhaps parents have seen them too.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


I don't see anything wrong with it, it is just because babies clothing has always been pastels only. Another one is pink for girls, blue for boys, but girls can wear blue, but heaven forbid if you put pink on a boy !!


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the reason if I knit something for someone I select the project and the color and make it a surprise.... I do watch for a while to judge what would be a favorite color or a contrasting color for a coat but I have found I enjoy a project more if I do the picking.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it sounds adorable and a nice change from baby pastels. And I am not "Goth"


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

farmkiti said:


> Jessica-Jean, maybe you need to learn how to say no. You're being way too nice if you make something for everyone who asks. When people ask me to make them stuff, I usually say I'm sorry, but I have way too many projects in the works to take orders for more. I'm like you, I love making gifts, but I hate "taking orders." It is a little uncomfortable to say no, but I've learned. When all I did was sew (pre-knitting days), people were always asking me to do alterations, and their stuff would sit on my sewing machine for weeks. I finally learned that people who asked me to make or alter things for them were usually just trying to get out of paying for it themselves. It was flattering to know they admired my work, but I got over the flattery real quick after doing so much for other people that I didn't have time for making what I wanted to make, either for myself or my family. It started taking all the fun out of my craft.
> 
> I hope I'm not pushing my opinion on you; that's not my intent. I just hate to see people being taken advantage of. You actually took the time and made the effort to learn a valuable skill, and I figure most people who ask others to make something for them are just too lazy to do the same. I personally wouldn't think of asking someone to make something for me without offering to pay a reasonable price for it, and I bet you wouldn't, either. :wink:
> 
> P.S. I do sometimes "take orders" for people for a price, but only if it's something I really want to do. Of course if it's family or someone I really care about, I make exceptions, but that's a different thing entirely. Maybe I sound selfish, but if it takes all the fun out of knitting or any other craft, what's the point? Plus, you should wear the things you knit proudly. You do great work!


You hit the nail on the head with "It takes all the fun out of it" That's my whole point in knitting or sewing or painting or gardening... If it's not fun it's work.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with DonnieK we don't have the right to judge other people's choices just because it doesn't match our choices.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't wait for pictures. Black is hard for me to see to work on and I did 2 pair of lacy fingerless gloves. They were lovely done, but I frogged enough for 4 pairs.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> Oh dear another annoying person,I'm very confident in my own skin and the way I dress and what music I listen to,I'm also very very happy to dress my god chrildren in black and anything differnt.what I'm not comfortable in ,is someone who dosent know these orther people yet feel they have the right to tell them how to live and what to dress there chrildren in.im a rocker I have friends that are gothic or punk or mods .im never ever enbassed how they dress or how they dress there chrildren what I'm disgusted with is orther peoples attitudes towards them I've seen people cross the road when we've walked up the road.and some narrow minded idiot has the right to tell me I'm not comfortable in my own skin.you don't know me and I hope well never meet becourse I'd hate to have closed minded friends.im not angry just utterly disgusted that in this day and age people are so sad and there tiny brains only work one way.its amazing if you opened it more what you'd find.


You are right Abi, no one should be judged by their looks before we know their intentions and that includes the so called clean cut boy next door. But first impressions are hard to discount. I know people who think everyone that wears cowboy boots is a so called cow puncher or ******* etc. or any other term they think up and most boot wearers that I know are that and have college degrees, run million dollar business or prefer comfort. Our boys had long hair in the back, one lady told me she was surprised to see they were 4.0 students! What? The pink and green haired aide at our hospital was loved by all her patients, yup, policy came first, she was fired. Tattoos are covered, but pts. worry about the health of someone with 10 band aids on their face and hands, they are use to tattoos. There is no " norm " anymore as there was back in my dinosaur times but tolerance and acceptance has not caught up, so judgements happen. As long as we are happy in our own skin and not hurting anyone with our choices and can take the stares and comments, then life is good.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for this I couldn't agree more.life is hard enough.why make it harder?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, in fact black is my favourite color although I never put it on my children. My last child wore only black from the age 14 to 18 but got over that once she left her boy friend. I did have a girlfriend who would not allow her children to wear black till they were teenagers. If that is what they want don't let it bother you, all is good. :wink:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> I am invited to a baby shower on Saturday. Before the shower was planned I had decided to make a BSJ as a pullover for the baby. I called grandma-to-be and she said that they would prefer to have a pullover rather than the jacket. She told me the only downside was that they prefer it be black. :shock: I did make it, and it's as cute as a baby pullover in all black can be. I also had time to make a hat, too.
> 
> They are cute, but, not work I am excited about. Anyone else have to make something in a color they weren't happy with


I'm afraid I don't see the big deal about black for a baby or anyone else. Black is simply another color in our spectrum---well, technically it's either the presence of all colors mixed together, or the absence of any color, depending on whether you're an artist or a scientist. We have in the past associated some colors with specific negative emotions---blue for sadness, red for danger, yellow for cowardice, green for nausea, purple for rage. If we stuck with those outmoded ideas what colors would we be limited to using? It used to be socially mandatory for mourners to dress in total black. How many people attending funerals or memorial services do you see wearing black now? Not even spouses or closest relatives do that anymore. Thank goodness we don't have to stick to those passé ideas that you must wear only certain colors in certain seasons or for certain occasions. What do you think of the ancient rule that only brides who are virgins could wear white? I wonder who checked on THAT? :shock: I can understand not wishing to knit with black just because it's hard on the eyes especially in tiny stitches, but we don't really need to be judgmental about someone's requesting any particular color which we might not like or wear ourselves.

Norma (in very chic black)


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe they want it for photos. Nice of you to do it, I know how difficult it is to knit with dark colors. Now I wish I had gotten those light up knitting needles when they were on clearance!



Bombshellknits said:


> They are decent people. I have not seen him have any tattoos. No piercings. They just seem to like to wear black. The "grandma" I mentioned is the baby's grandma- to- be, and no it's not a prank.
> 
> The pullover is a spin on the BSJ, in Elizabeth Zimmerman's pattern. Actually, most people like it better. It isn't sewn all the way up to be a crew neck. Only partway, so it is open. Most folks prefer it because it's easier than fiddling with buttons.
> 
> ...


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I would ask the the Mum to be. I would be wary of anyone suggesting black for a new born. She wouldn't want to make you look bad would she?


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Black? Really? How awful for a baby.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Can I add one thing becourse they don't have tattoos or facil peircings that makes them ok does it.talk about taking people on first looks.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I had to make an afghan in baby pink, which is not my favorite.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fergablu2/tiffany-lace-baby-blanket


I can't imagine having to do this blanket in black. I think once is enough for black yarn, for me.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

You should have made what you wanted and not called grandma-to-be.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not a color I'd choose for a baby! And since I've gotten older, black is hard for me see the stitches well, so I avoid using it as much as possible. I think I would decline.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I could never make anything for a baby in black. Maybe cream with black edges - but not solid black. You have already made a nice gift & if they wanted something specific you should have been contacted much earlier.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> My daughter wanted black and white for one of her children. My friend knit a black and white swirl blanket. My daughter's comment at the shower, accompanied by a big smile: "Someone listened!" So moms know what they want, and babies do see black and white, as well as primary colors. The pastels we prefer are not really things that babies respond to.


You're so right about babies and children responding to and being stimulated by colors other than OMG pink and blue. I've said this before about the psychology of colors but few people pay much attention to what's already been posted. The outdated opinions and ideas about color "rules" are pedestrian at the least. It would be so boring to limit oneself to these stuffy ideas and color choices. How sad!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with dressing a baby in black. Maybe black is a nice contrast to their gorgeous complexions. If I had my choice, I'd add a contrast trim to it; black looks especially nice with turquoise, pink, or any other color. But this is a lesson to me. I'm currently knitting a pink baby blanket for my SIL to give to one of her daughter's friends. I love pink so this is fun. However, prior to that, I knit one for her that was requested to be made in bright green and blue. I found a yarn that was a mix of those two colors, and while I thought it was a little odd, just yesterday my SIL called and read me the nicest thank-you note from the parents. The dad declared my blanket was officially the coolest gift they received, and the mom was thrilled because the blue and green perfectly matched their nursery. She decided to drape my blanket in a position of honor, over the edge of the crib. 

The next baby blanket I'm making will be chocolate brown, because that's one of the colors the parents are decorating the nursery with (rust, brown, & beige). But I chose a chenille, so it will be very soft and catch the light nicely. And they just found out the baby will be a boy, so brown seems appropriate. I guess younger parents nowadays are getting away from the traditional (maybe overused?) pinks and blues. I love all colors, just some more than others. But I do defend parents' rights to dress their babies in whatever color they choose. Anyway, how can any baby look bad in any color? They're so cute in anything! And I can't see anyone judging babies for what they wear, so it won't warp their personalities. I never had a baby of my own, so it's fun to knit baby items in any color. I was especially thrilled by the thank-you note about the first baby blanket I made. And it was the first item I sold, so double-thrill! Anyway, let's agree to live and let live. I heard recently about some parents who wanted to tattoo their baby. Can you imagine?!!! I hope nobody agreed to do that; I think it's against the law, or should be. I wouldn't want to grow up and have to live with tattoos my parents chose for me. I'm on the conservative side, but even I have a tattoo of yellow roses on my right shoulder. But it was my choice! I'm a Texas gal, yellow rose of Texas and all that, and those were my wedding flowers. So each to his or her own. :thumbup:


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's totaly illegal for anyone under the age of 18 to have a tattoo and not to long ago some parents were put in jail for tattooing there baby.thats one thing that's so very wrong.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I am invited to a baby shower on Saturday. Before the shower was planned I had decided to make a BSJ as a pullover for the baby. I called grandma-to-be and she said that they would prefer to have a pullover rather than the jacket. She told me the only downside was that they prefer it be black. :shock: I did make it, and it's as cute as a baby pullover in all black can be. I also had time to make a hat, too.
> 
> They are cute, but, not work I am excited about. Anyone else have to make something in a color they weren't happy with


I will not make anything I don't enjoy making, whether it's the style and/or color.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I would much rather knit something that's not my choice but will be used than waste my time knitting something I like but will not be used.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> I would much rather knit something that's not my choice but will be used than waste my time knitting something I like but will not be used.


Hear, hear....


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> I know some very nice, down to earth people with body art. They would not force it on their children. I would never do it to myself but that is their choice. I would put a newborn in a black sweater with a red onsie and jeans.


A newborn? Surely they just need to be snug in a baby gro.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> Jessica-Jean, maybe you need to learn how to say no. You're being way too nice if you make something for everyone who asks. When people ask me to make them stuff, I usually say I'm sorry, but I have way too many projects in the works to take orders for more. I'm like you, I love making gifts, but I hate "taking orders." It is a little uncomfortable to say no, but I've learned. When all I did was sew (pre-knitting days), people were always asking me to do alterations, and their stuff would sit on my sewing machine for weeks. I finally learned that people who asked me to make or alter things for them were usually just trying to get out of paying for it themselves. It was flattering to know they admired my work, but I got over the flattery real quick after doing so much for other people that I didn't have time for making what I wanted to make, either for myself or my family. It started taking all the fun out of my craft.
> 
> I hope I'm not pushing my opinion on you; that's not my intent. I just hate to see people being taken advantage of. You actually took the time and made the effort to learn a valuable skill, and I figure most people who ask others to make something for them are just too lazy to do the same. I personally wouldn't think of asking someone to make something for me without offering to pay a reasonable price for it, and I bet you wouldn't, either. :wink:
> 
> P.S. I do sometimes "take orders" for people for a price, but only if it's something I really want to do. Of course if it's family or someone I really care about, I make exceptions, but that's a different thing entirely. Maybe I sound selfish, but if it takes all the fun out of knitting or any other craft, what's the point? Plus, you should wear the things you knit proudly. You do great work!


You're right of course. Knitting 'to order' - free or not - sucks all the joy out of the knitting. Because this woman has always been so good to my darling, I was happy to give her my just finished shawl, but she insisted on black. Never mind that my eyesight isn't the best. Never mind that I didn't have any black fingering weight yarn in my stash. I suggested other colours. No. I had to be black. I had to knit it in daylight only, and that retarded progress a lot. I never understood my grandmother's warning to never work with black or navy except in daylight. My 8-year-old eyes had no problem seeing black thread on black fabric; my 68-year-old eyes need black work to be back-lit, since its invisible otherwise. It's done. I'll never wear any of my knits to visit any of my darling's pals' homes again. This situation of ending up making something in a colour I can't even see is _not_ going to happen again!

As to black on babies - as long as the knitter's able to see what's what on the needles - why not? I won't show soil as quickly as most other colours. It will 'go with' every other colour in the spectrum. I certainly wouldn't bother with pretty stitch patterns though. As a child, I would marvel at the intricately knitted and crocheted black shawls the nuns would wear into the schoolyard in winter. Even in my pre-knitting years, I wondered why anyone would make such pretty designs in black - all that hard work impossible to see!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> It's totaly illegal for anyone under the age of 18 to have a tattoo and not to long ago some parents were put in jail for tattooing there baby.thats one thing that's so very wrong.


I went away and kept thinking about this statement. I truly hope you didn't mean that it's wrong to protect a defenseless baby or child from ignorant or stoned parents who would be so stupid as to injure the child and scar it for life. If they'd be that cruel, they'll do even worse things to him or her later. How often have we seen child protective agencies hand abused children back to those parents only to later find them brutalized and dead? I don't mean to be on a soap box, but this is very disturbing. Way beyond dressing a baby in a pretty black sweater! Abi, if I misunderstood your remark, I do apologize!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Isn't it a bright and wonderful world--pink girls, blue boys and black "its".

To think my parents and others fought hard to rid the world of a dictator that we are still celebrating golden anniversaries to find they succumbed to the "norms/dictates" of the time with the pink/blue thing.

*All* my prior relatives wore their finest blacks for family photos and only white christening gowns on the latest edition to the tribe. All the children wore black for special occasions so it was my parents generation that rebelled. Then mine with the Mod colors and patterns and so on and so on.

Doesn't matter what they wear just wait for the first regurge :-o :shock: :lol: I know some of you knit "soakers" but what about "spit rags" since after all you make dish rags. With the new bold kitchen schemes what about black dish towels???

With market research you will find that 50% of lace items are black and you complain about knitting in black when all you need to do is stick one needle into the loop! Try doing tatting in size 100 thread in gloss black--one of my specialties that people paid big money for by the way.

When the local TV station first approached me for using my couture/tailored garments for a presentation of local designers they failed to tell me they were putting them on punk models (also trendy at the time). Most of the tapping ended up on the cutting room floor thank goodness and is what confirmed my policy of not showing any of my work.

If you don't like it then don't do it (like socks or seams) but don't rally the troops to your way of thinking either. Just think how upset you all get when someone won't use anything "homemade"!

And a special thank you to Abi for not letting others push buttons without expecting some sort of response. Is God dead and you others are now the master of all norms and manners? Isn't it written somewhere "To love thy neighbor as thine own self'???

A very, very special thank you to Donnie K for her most generous and sage insights--there may be hope for all of us yet, Donnie!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

All I can think of is all the lint that this little sweater will pick up.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I have never seen a baby in black .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elin said:


> All I can think of is all the lint that this little sweater will pick up.


Really? What_ever_ garb is put on a baby will be pooped upon, spit up upon, and have food spilled upon it. No one will notice a bit of lint!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? What_ever_ garb is put on a baby will be pooped upon, spit up upon, and have food spilled upon it. No one will notice a bit of lint!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

O' DonnieK... I love your voice of reason...  The spirit of some of these comments makes me think about that old saying regarding "Opinions"... I'm just saying...


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Black on a baby? Why not? It's a classic "colour." That little black dress, that black Lexus, the black school uniforms.

A baby will look just as cute no matter what colour she or he is wearing.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> Black on a baby? Why not? It's a classic "colour." That little black dress, that black Lexus, the black school uniforms.
> 
> A baby will look just as cute no matter what colour she or he is wearing.


So true!! Wish I still had my beautiful Lexus, or could wear that little black dress---I'd probably forego the black school uniform though.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

My Goodness such nasty comments about a baby !!! Spitting, pooping ,where do these babies live ?? The area where I live has hundreds of wonderful babies ,I don't see any of them making a mess . Babies are my favorite people ,I learn so much from them about living in the moment and how to be real .


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I had to make an afghan in baby pink, which is not my favorite.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fergablu2/tiffany-lace-baby-blanket


You did a beautiful job on something you disliked :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> My Goodness such nasty comments about a baby !!! Spitting, pooping ,where do these babies live ?? The area where I live has hundreds of wonderful babies ,I don't see any of them making a mess . Babies are my favorite people ,I learn so much from them about living in the moment and how to be real .


I learned that babies - up to the time they're completely toilet-trained - are messy creatures. I learned that by babysitting from age 8 onwards, by helping with my baby sisters, and by raising my own two darlings. Anyone who has had children and says they never spit up, threw up, or had leaky diapers is either blessed beyond belief, a downright liar, or has a weaker memory than I. Sadly, some events never fade from my spotty memory.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I learned that babies - up to the time they're completely toilet-trained - are messy creatures. I learned that by babysitting from age 8 onwards, by helping with my baby sisters, and by raising my own two darlings. Anyone who has had children and says they never spit up, threw up, or had leaky diapers is either blessed beyond belief, a downright liar, or has a weaker memory than I. Sadly, some events never fade from my spotty memory.


No ma'am. Your memory is not faulty. That's what babies do---and do---and do until they're potty trained and are about 20 years old. I'd certainly like to see this Utopia where none of that occurs and babies are **** and span sparkly sweet and clean all the time. I, alas, did not live there when my children were born. :|


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> No ma'am. Your memory is not faulty. That's what babies do---and do---and do until they're potty trained and are about 20 years old. I'd certainly like to see this Utopia where none of that occurs and babies are **** and span sparkly sweet and clean all the time. I, alas, did not live there when my children were born. :|


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just think, the parents are the ones who will get any comments. some good some not so good. You did what they wanted, your part is done. I bet they will get some strange looks.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Quote from Jessica Jean: "You're right of course. Knitting 'to order' - free or not - sucks all the joy out of the knitting. Because this woman has always been so good to my darling, I was happy to give her my just finished shawl, but she insisted on black. Never mind that my eyesight isn't the best. Never mind that I didn't have any black fingering weight yarn in my stash. I suggested other colours. No. I had to be black. I had to knit it in daylight only, and that retarded progress a lot. I never understood my grandmother's warning to never work with black or navy except in daylight. My 8-year-old eyes had no problem seeing black thread on black fabric; my 68-year-old eyes need black work to be back-lit, since its invisible otherwise. It's done. I'll never wear any of my knits to visit any of my darling's pals' homes again. This situation of ending up making something in a colour I can't even see is not going to happen again!"

Jessica-Jean, I can totally understand your reason for wanting to do something nice for that woman who liked your shawl, since she was nice to someone you care about. But, some people! Kinda demanding, wasn't she? Some people can't take a hint! 
:roll: :roll: :roll:

P.S. I like YOUR color choice and the work you did on your shawl. It's beautiful!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope they like the pullover, how generous of you to make it.looking forward to seeing a pic


----------



## loufa (Nov 23, 2013)

My little grand daughter looks stunning in black. It certainly broadened my horizons re what colour to put on a baby.

I would rather knit to someone's wishes than knit myself silly on something I like and then have it go to the charity shop unused.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Just think, the parents are the ones who will get any comments. some good some not so good. You did what they wanted, your part is done. I bet they will get some strange looks.


I'll bet they won't. Why would you project that negative idea?


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

You did misunderstand me but thanks for saying sorry xxxx


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

mossstitch said:


> My Goodness such nasty comments about a baby !!! Spitting, pooping ,where do these babies live ?? The area where I live has hundreds of wonderful babies ,I don't see any of them making a mess . Babies are my favorite people ,I learn so much from them about living in the moment and how to be real .


I do hope you were kidding ;-) ;-) !!

I too love small people that need assistance with daily bodily functions. Why the mothers loved having me hold their wee ones and show the dads what is needed to perform small people functions. Loved to spoil them and I can understand them very well (especially the one that was screaming to get her point across last week because those stupid older ones weren't "acting" right) and no it wasn;t a tantrum by any means--she came running to this stranger because at least I could relate to her frustration of the situation.

You can give me your address in a PM as I will be glad to send you some spit rags/bibs, soakers/Depends and yes sippy cups and straws because that phase is coming in your life cycle as well--don't be mortified when you poop on the floor like both my mothers since I will be there to scoop and clean it up--did for almost 50 years already so I have a lot of references :-o :shock: And by the way all people are precious in my eyes no matter what size or age they maybe.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> I know some very nice, down to earth people with body art. They would not force it on their children. I would never do it to myself but that is their choice. I would put a newborn in a black sweater with a red onsie and jeans.


I love your reply. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

What DonnieK said


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Donnie K - you are the voice of reason in the middle of negative thoughts. Thank you for standing up for those that want to "think outside the box".


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone else find it a bit amusing the tizzy a small black sweater has created?? It is just a sweater. There are way more important things than the colors we put on our children.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


Ditto, ditto, ditto


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> Does anyone else find it a bit amusing the tizzy a small black sweater has created?? It is just a sweater. There are way more important things than the colors we put on our children.


 :thumbup:

How about knitting a "pet peeve" chaps? Chose your own colours.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

DITTO!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> Does anyone else find it a bit amusing the tizzy a small black sweater has created?? It is just a sweater. There are way more important things than the colors we put on our children.


Few cages being rattled here!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sorry. That "ditto" ended up in the wrong place. sorry all


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loufa said:


> ... I would rather knit to someone's wishes than knit myself silly on something I like and then have it *go to the charity shop unused.*


Where folks like me will see it, covet the beautiful yarn, buy it for pennies, rip it out and re-knit it into something else!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> I know some very nice, down to earth people with body art. They would not force it on their children. I would never do it to myself but that is their choice. I would put a newborn in a black sweater with a red onsie and jeans.


Darth Vader Smidget


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Not on a newborn


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't have a problem with the baby wearing black, only with my having to work with it! I think black works better as an accent color with children, but I totally agree with the new style of bright primary colors for kids. It would have to be something small or very special for me to risk eye strain for me make anything in black.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Just seen the picture with the pretty buttons - looks good!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

This site is hilarious! love to tune in; it's a knitting soap and it's fabulous......jude


----------



## ferricsmom (Mar 25, 2014)

They are probably Goths


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


WOW. So well said. Tolerance would make this such a better world. Vive la diferance!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

My son and his wife are expecting a baby in the autumn and they have specifically said no pastels. In fact her favourite colours are black, purple and green which I am quite happy to knit for them. I have noticed that grey seems to be coming in at the moment for babies, but would that count as pastel black LOL. I think grey would look quite nice with black and purple or sage green highlights. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

My nephew recently got married in Sorrento Italy .The bridesmaids wore grey .


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> My son and his wife are expecting a baby in the autumn and they have specifically said no pastels. In fact her favourite colours are black, purple and green which I am quite happy to knit for them. I have noticed that grey seems to be coming in at the moment for babies, but would that count as pastel black LOL. I think grey would look quite nice with black and purple or sage green highlights. I'm going to give it a go.


Grey and purple is a fave of mine and grey and pink too.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

While black is a colour not normally used for baby's does it really matter? Someone here posted a picture of a little black sweater she had been requested to make. She added colourful buttons and the sweater was adorable!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the bright and dark colors in baby clothes. Much better to me than the pale pastels and I think black on a baby would be flattering in a way with the pinkish hue of baby complexion. I know someone that always dresses in black. She likes it and she always looks nice. She wear a little color in the trim but it's mostly black. Jeans, dress pants, skirts, shirts etc. She doesn't dress her kids that way tho. I'm glad that I didn't have to knit it. I hate knitting with black yarn and now I hate hemming black pants. I just had to hem three pair of pants that I just purchased and it was very difficult to see where I was sewing. I had to do it in daylight to be able to see it. Darn pants. The pants companies seem to think all women wear heels with their long pants so I had to take two inches off of petite or short length pants.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> ...maybe you need to learn how to say no. You're being way too nice if you make something for everyone who asks. When people ask me to make them stuff, I usually say I'm sorry, but I have way too many projects in the works to take orders for more. I'm like you, I love making gifts, but I hate "taking orders." It is a little uncomfortable to say no, but I've learned. When all I did was sew (pre-knitting days), people were always asking me to do alterations, and their stuff would sit on my sewing machine for weeks. I finally learned that people who asked me to make or alter things for them were usually just trying to get out of paying for it themselves. It was flattering to know they admired my work, but I got over the flattery real quick after doing so much for other people that I didn't have time for making what I wanted to make, either for myself or my family. It started taking all the fun out of my craft.
> 
> I hope I'm not pushing my opinion on you; that's not my intent. I just hate to see people being taken advantage of. You actually took the time and made the effort to learn a valuable skill, and I figure most people who ask others to make something for them are just too lazy to do the same. I personally wouldn't think of asking someone to make something for me without offering to pay a reasonable price for it, and I bet you wouldn't, either. :wink:
> 
> P.S. I do sometimes "take orders" for people for a price, but only if it's something I really want to do. Of course if it's family or someone I really care about, I make exceptions, but that's a different thing entirely. Maybe I sound selfish, but if it takes all the fun out of knitting or any other craft, what's the point? Plus, you should wear the things you knit proudly. You do great work!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

burgher said:


> I like the bright and dark colors in baby clothes. Much better to me than the pale pastels and I think black on a baby would be flattering in a way with the pinkish hue of baby complexion. I know someone that always dresses in black. She likes it and she always looks nice. She wear a little color in the trim but it's mostly black. Jeans, dress pants, skirts, shirts etc. She doesn't dress her kids that way tho. I'm glad that I didn't have to knit it. I hate knitting with black yarn and now I hate hemming black pants. I just had to hem three pair of pants that I just purchased and it was very difficult to see where I was sewing. I had to do it in daylight to be able to see it. Darn pants. The pants companies seem to think all women wear heels with their long pants so I had to take two inches off of petite or short length pants.


Saw your signature about Eli. Poor little guy, and he is sooo cute. Looks similar to my Maltese, Hannah-who is too smart for her own good. Humane Society and police rescued her from 5 years in a puppy mill. She just turned 7 and has a life she never knew exsisted. She is spoiled rotten. Has 2 brothers who are cats and she loves them both and they love her back. My family is now complete.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Saw your signature about Eli. Poor little guy, and he is sooo cute. Looks similar to my Maltese, Hannah-who is too smart for her own good. Humane Society and police rescued her from 5 years in a puppy mill. She just turned 7 and has a life she never knew exsisted. She is spoiled rotten. Has 2 brothers who are cats and she loves them both and they love her back. My family is now complete.


I think Maltese are so cute. I hate puppy mills and we have a lot of them in PA and I don't know why. I'm glad that Hanna got a second chance. They know and they are forever grateful

I wish everyone would adopt from a shelter and give those poor animals a second chance.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

burgher said:


> I think Maltese are so cute. I hate puppy mills and we have a lot of them in PA and I don't know why. I'm glad that Hanna got a second chance. They know and they are forever grateful
> 
> I wish everyone would adopt from a shelter and give those poor animals a second chance.


I am a member of the Humane Society of the US and also crochet and knit mats for my local Humane Society shelter. I make all the mats bright and cheery colors. I don't think the animals are very picky, but they do brighten the place up. I had some volunteers from here on KP helping me make the mats. But I guess they lost interest. But I am still making them and I have a personal goal of having 1 mat per cage at this point. There are different sizes, but I get to choose the stitch pattern and colors. I know the director over there are always glad to see the mats coming in. 
I am still fairly new to the yarn crafts, so I haven't had to many specific "orders". But when some one asks for a certain item, I want to know what colors they like, then I find a free pattern of my choice. So far, no one has complained to me. So either they like what they get or are polite enough not to keep their comments to themselves. But no matter if I make things for friends or family or for the animals, I enjoy what I do and am learning new things along the way. I try to remember that this is a hobby and not a business. So I just want to have fun doing what I do.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

It is hard to knit in black. As long as you were able to do it you made it nice for them. If yhe baby is a girl will look nice with pink if they so wish.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

It is hard to knit in black. As long as you were able to do it you made it nice for them. If the baby is a girl will look nice with pink if they so wish.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Black is not so bad. Even for babies. Just kind of hard knit up. 

You want bad? The first time we visited my husband's family in Holland we were walking through the Passage in Den Haag window shopping when I was brought up short by a baby shop.

Lovely displays of cradles and bassinets dressed in all kinds of fabric. The one that blew me away, though, was one done all in LEATHER.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? What_ever_ garb is put on a baby will be pooped upon, spit up upon, and have food spilled upon it. No one will notice a bit of lint!


Thanks for the chuckle in a posting that turned so heavy.

Maggie


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

prolife said:


> This site is hilarious! love to tune in; it's a knitting soap and it's fabulous......jude


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Julianna P said:


> What kind of people want to put a newborn in a pull over??? That sounds frustrating to me.
> 
> There are things we make because we like them and things we make for others because of what they like. You did what was asked. Hopefully they will like it and use it. I recently finished a sweater for my son that I hated. He loved it, it was his choice. It was for him, he was happy, that is what mattered.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm. black. not my fave to knit with.
Ahem, here is me being me:
I am now too old to be doing things that I do not like to do (has to do with decreasing time etc). 
SOOooooo when someone asks me to do something now, I tell them exactly what I am willing to do and what I will NOT do.
If we end up on the same page - wonderful. If not, we part friends.
So here is what I routinely turn down:
Acrylic afghans (no dissing here - I just would rather knit them with another fiber)
Intricate lace patterned "anything" for babies and children.
Rugs (hate huge needles and fat yarn - again, no dissing, just me)
Fancy designer sweaters for men who won't wear them.
Anything for anyone who has not even said thanks for a hand knit gift.
Will end here. I am actually a quite cheerful person & in this post I'm starting to sound like the grinch.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Hmmm. black. not my fave to knit with.
> Ahem, here is me being me:
> I am now too old to be doing things that I do not like to do (has to do with decreasing time etc).
> SOOooooo when someone asks me to do something now, I tell them exactly what I am willing to do and what I will NOT do.
> ...


Oh, no, you aren't sounding like a grinch! Big difference between reality & grinchiness.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I have been away a while. I totally forgot to take a picture of the black BSJ pullover. It is cute, even tho I nearly went blind. Black is awfully hard to work with. I had time, so Silas also has a matching hat. I have not seen him in his clothing yet, but, I DID get a very sweet thank you note in UNDER A WEEK!!! How cool.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Hmmm. black. not my fave to knit with.
> Ahem, here is me being me:
> I am now too old to be doing things that I do not like to do (has to do with decreasing time etc).
> SOOooooo when someone asks me to do something now, I tell them exactly what I am willing to do and what I will NOT do.
> ...


I'm right with you. I only have so much spare time to make stuff. If I have things I want to get done, then we'll see about what others want. I totally agree about making things for people who have no manners to say thanks. I just sent a package to my 1 yr old great niece's birthday. I included a crochet toy and a hooded vest. I never heard a word. Had to ask my brother to ask his son about package. I got a quick e-mail from my nephew saying they got the package. BUT he didn't say thank you about anything in the box, let alone any words about the things I had made just for the baby. That is just plain rude. But I guess he learned that from his mother, my SIL. She no longer gets any kinds of gifts as she doesn't even let me know she got it, let alone thank me for it. I was not raised like that and she is same age, and I knew her parents so I know she was not taught that. I may send the baby a toy or some small gift, but will not go to the trouble of making clothes or other time consuming gifts. 
Now who's the grinch???LOL!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, let's not sit in judgement of other's choices. Some parents just don't like the pastels because they say now that the pastels do not stimulate a baby's eyes or brains. Who knows? It is afterall their child and if they want black then black it should be.
> We are so set in our ideas that it is hard to look outside of the box sometimes. We have had our day with our babies, let them have their days with theirs.
> 
> God bless all and especially the parents who choose to be different.


 I agree whole heartedly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I wonder if black bothers us because it is the color of mourning, and we don't want any baby mourning. Pullovers are so hard to get on and off a baby, especially if they are sleeping. It is their baby, so what they want is what we give them. Good of you to do this for them.


in Asian country Black is for Weddings and White is for Mourning. Go figure.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> in Asian country Black is for Weddings and White is for Mourning. Go figure.


In the Netherlands, when Queen Wilhelmina died, she had left instructions that her funeral was to be totally white. White coffin, white carriage, mourners in white.


----------

